# Do you leave business cards in shops?



## Kolander (Mar 8, 2012)

I've begun with hair studios and bridal shops. What about your experience, is it a way to get customers?


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

I give them out to every pretty girl and women I see! still no luck! :lmao:

Just a joke, Good idea I think for that type of photography, I see nothing wrong with that. I give out cards every chance I get, don't care where. Let them know I am alive and what I do.

Good luck to you


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

It's a great idea to leave them in shops, if you can.  Even better if you can strike up some sort of relationship with them, so that they will give you good word of mouth recomendations.  

One great tip I've been told, is to put up flat panel TVs in these locations....hair salons, dress shops etc.  with a running slideshow & advertising.  Most places would probably be quite happy to have someone put up a TV or two in their waiting room/area.  

It's obviously a lot more expensive than just cards, but a smaller TV doesn't actually cost much, and you can get them with built-in DVD or the ability to show content from a memory card or USB stick.  Someone could probably pay for the TV with one or two wedding bookings...and after that it's gravy.  
You'll have direct marketing to people are probably your target demographic.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 8, 2012)

There was an idea from Sandy Puc' for children and family portrait photographers. Call hospitals and say you would like to make a substantial art donation to the maternity ward. If they accept you set them up with large framed prints or canvases for the maternity ward and waiting room walls. Guess who's work Emotional Mommy sees for hours as she walks up and down the hall? Also supply business cards so the nurses don't get tired of looking up your info for the patients and family members. Sandy Puc even went so far as displaying portraits she took for free of the nursing staff and their families.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

Great business advice, thank you.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 8, 2012)

CCericola said:


> There was an idea from Sandy Puc' for children and family portrait photographers. Call hospitals and say you would like to make a substantial art donation to the maternity ward. If they accept you set them up with large framed prints or canvases for the maternity ward and waiting room walls. Guess who's work Emotional Mommy sees for hours as she walks up and down the hall? Also supply business cards so the nurses don't get tired of looking up your info for the patients and family members. Sandy Puc even went so far as displaying portraits she took for free of the nursing staff and their families.



Repeatedly bombarding the the fragile psyche of an already overly emotional woman for your own financial gain.....

This woman is a genius!


----------



## Kolander (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> ...Even better if you can strike up some sort of relationship with them, so that they will give you good word of mouth recomendations...


Woah, a great advice indeed!  Since the assistants I've met so far are young women, my especiality*, I'll offer them a headshot for free. The TV is another good idea, but too much investment by the moment. Thank you very much!

PapaMatt, CCericola, thank you too.

*Unfortunately I mean just pictures


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

> Woah, a great advice indeed! Since the assistants I've met so far are young women, my especiality*, I'll offer them a headshot for free. The TV is another good idea, but too much investment by the moment. Thank you very much!


Keep in mind that it's probably not up to them, whether you will be allowed to have cards in the shop or not.  But the word of mouth may be more important.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 9, 2012)

How has ever used a plumber, electrician, etc from a card at a shop?  I never have, I use word of mouth and ask around.

That being said, I give people in the public venues cards and chat, but i usually don't bother making a big effort to leave cards everywhere


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 9, 2012)

Just dropping off your card isn't all that effective, I create custom cards for the vendors I work with, with an image that showcases their work (flower, cake, hair, makeup, venue) on the front, and my information on the back. I also am Facebook friends with a lot of the vendors that I work with, which lets me keep up with what's going on in their lives, and I have become pretty good friends with some of them as well. Having this personal relationship is much more fun and effective than just dropping off a stack of cards and hoping they don't 'accidentally' wind up in the trash.


----------



## Kolander (Mar 10, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> ...But the word of mouth may be more important...


Yeah, and there will be more word of mouth with a strong conviction  A nice headshot may work.



2WheelPhoto said:


> ..i usually don't bother making a big effort to leave cards everywhere...


Not _everywhere_, I'm a fashion photographer so main affluents are bridal shops and hair studios.



davisphotos said:


> Just dropping off your card isn't all that effective...


That's why I offer free portraits. Besides, I manage website + blog + Facebook.

Thank you all!


----------

